# obs-lv2



## ivyl (May 13, 2020)

ivyl submitted a new resource:

LV2 Plugin Host - Enable using LV2 Audio Plugins



> Allow using LV2 plugins for processing audio sources in OBS. Early development.



Read more about this resource...


----------



## wyllian (Sep 30, 2020)

Hi, friends.

I using OBS Studio 26.0.0 (Ubuntu 20.04.1 LTS) and LV2 Plugin Host not showing Calf Plugins, e.g.,










Please, could you help me?


----------

